
A distracted, divided U.S. is no match for China’s long-term plan for domination - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90346943/china-long-term-domination-plan-can-beat-a-divided-america
======
mark_l_watson
I agree with the tone of the article but a better related article is linked on
the same page, by MIT Media Lab founder Nicholas Negroponte:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90344450/dont-ban-huawei-do-
this...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90344450/dont-ban-huawei-do-this-instead)

Although I was in China for one week and enjoyed it, the culture feels very
foreign to me because the people there seem so happy to give up privacy and
any control of their government, as long as their middle class keeps growing.
There is a lot of pride in China.

The problem of our not having long term planning is very real, and one of the
nice things about our culture, having some degree of privacy and protections
on data, will hold us back in the race to develop increasingly effective AI. I
have been working in the field of AI for 30+ years and to see China catching
up so fast is disturbing. We are ahead, I think, in basic research, but they
are ahead in consumer facing AI. I think most people in the USA don’t read
technical AI papers coming out of China and see demos of their consumer facing
tech.

We really need to up our game, and do it quickly as far as more corporation
and US government cooperation, more funding, etc. And long term, we absolutely
have to start investing more resources in our educational system.

~~~
_iyig
>I think most people in the USA don’t read technical AI papers coming out of
China and see demos of their consumer facing tech

I fall into this category. Could you point to some examples?

~~~
mark_l_watson
You can follow r/machinelearning on Reddit: they list current papers. On
youtube, I haven't tried this but reasonable search terms might be "China AI
shopping cafe face recognition".

------
aussiegreenie
What utter bullshit. China will lucky to a unified country in 10 years, from
1919 - 1948 China was ruled by Warlordism and civil war. Uncle Xi has
destroyed what little credibility the CCP ever had.

China is big, poor and is getting old, quickly.

------
jimmydef
" It’s no wonder China continues to try to hack our elections, steal tech IP,
and use social media to sow discontent at every level of politics. "

He might have mistaken China for Russia.

------
eljimmy
IMO, China will never dominate anything if they continue to limit the free
thinking of their citizens.

~~~
thenanyu
They dominate plenty of industries today. What are you getting at with this
statement?

~~~
eljimmy
Their ability to innovate.

------
identity_zero
The only way the US can win is by moving past the culture wars and returning
to an accelerating society. Other Western countries have already given up
(Germany, Italy, and Portugal have sided with China by signing up for the Belt
and Road and using Huawei equipment. Probably more countries to come)

I really hope the chaos we're going through is a cathartic release from the
period of economic stagnation that we've been in for the past 40 - 50 years. I
disagree with AOC on almost everything but her Green New Deal had one aspect
worth praising. There was a bit harking for a return to American Greatness
(Apollo program, etc.) Not too far from Trump's "Make America Great Again".
The US is still united in its underlying goals but people are divided on how
we get there.

"Americans will always do the right thing." \- Winston Churchill.

The US is returning to space again, this time built on the ambitions of two of
the world's most successful living entrepreneurs (Bezos and Musk). Perhaps
this will be the inspiring force driving Americans back to a focus on
technological innovation. Anything is possible, but this is my bet.

~~~
gonvaled
Why is Huawei equipement more dangerous than American equipement?

Why should Europe follow American policy?

(I am European)

~~~
metildaa
Huawei doesnt use version control, can't figure out how to update horribly
vulnerable versions of OpenSSL, and does the bare minimum to get a somewhat
working product out the door: [https://hmgstrategy.com/resource-
center/articles/2019/04/04/...](https://hmgstrategy.com/resource-
center/articles/2019/04/04/uk-flunks-huawei)

The maintainability of networks based on a vendor that can't produce secure
firmware is highly questionable, nevermind it being insecure by definition.

~~~
A2017U1
<insert Cisco's equivalency here>

------
erlangNewb
Stop buying chinese.

~~~
metildaa
They've had a decade to update to modern OpenSSL, but apparently even using a
consistent version through one product's firmware is beyond Huawei's
capabilities: [https://hmgstrategy.com/resource-
center/articles/2019/04/04/...](https://hmgstrategy.com/resource-
center/articles/2019/04/04/uk-flunks-huawei)

